# Nokia 3600, 3620, 3650, 3660, 6600, 7650, N-Gage et iSync !...



## bacman (25 Novembre 2003)

jai bricolé les ressources systeme panther pour autoriser la reconnaissance de mon 6600

1/ Ouvrir Systeme-&gt;Biblotheque-&gt;SyncServices-&gt;SymbianConduit.Bundle
-&gt;Contents-

2/ faire une copie du dossier Resources  sur le bureau 

3/ dans ce dossier du bureau ouvrir 2 fichiers avec TextEdit, SymbianConduit_phones.plist et SupportedDevicesInfo.

dansSymbianConduit_Phones.plist simplement ajouter

&lt;key&gt;Nokia--separator--Nokia 6600&lt;/key&gt; 
&lt;string&gt;symbiantool&lt;/string&gt; 

et dans  SupportedDevicesInfo ajouter

&lt;key&gt;6600&lt;/key&gt; 
&lt;dict&gt; 
&lt;key&gt;ATI3Response&lt;/key&gt; 
&lt;string&gt;Nokia 6600&lt;/string&gt; 
&lt;key&gt;AgendaDatabasePath&lt;/key&gt; 
&lt;string&gt;c:\system\data\calendar&lt;/string&gt; 
&lt;key&gt;AgendaMappingsPath&lt;/key&gt; 
&lt;string&gt;3650AgendaMappings&lt;/string&gt; 
&lt;key&gt;ClassId&lt;/key&gt; 
&lt;string&gt;5243396&lt;/string&gt; 
&lt;key&gt;MappingsPath&lt;/key&gt; 
&lt;string&gt;3650mappings&lt;/string&gt; 
&lt;key&gt;iSyncIniPath&lt;/key&gt; 
&lt;string&gt;c:\system\iSync.ini&lt;/string&gt; 
&lt;/dict&gt;

redemarrer sur une autre partition et interchanger les dossier ressources en ayant bien soin de sauvegarder loriginal au cas où

rebooter enfin sur panther et .. ça marche enfin 






Nota: c'est à essayer avec tous les mobiles non encore reconnus utilsant symbian par ex la ncage


----------



## Telonioos (25 Novembre 2003)

et avec cette manip ton 6600 est parfaitement reconnu dans isync ??

c'est à dire que tu peux synchroniser ical, tes mails et tout le reste ???


----------



## bacman (27 Novembre 2003)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> et avec cette manip ton 6600 est parfaitement reconnu dans isync ??
> 
> c'est à dire que tu peux synchroniser ical, tes mails et tout le reste ???



j'ai galéré mais je confirme que ça fonctionne; même les photos des contacts sont transférées, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec les ericson; la premiere synchro est tres lente, il faut dire que j'ai pres de 1000 contacts.
la synchro gere egalement les conflits de format
la manip la plus sûre est de logger en root et d'afficher le contenu des ressources symbian et de modifier les scripts déjà cités en remplacant uniquement 3600 par 6600.
Puisque tu est aixois, tu est la bienvenue ici pour une demo.
je suis ravi


----------



## Telonioos (27 Novembre 2003)

géééééééééénialllllllllll !!!!!

je n'attendais que ça pour changer de téléphone

qu'il y ai enfin un modèle qui me botte et qui soit compatible isync

extra !!



tu l'as acheté où ton mobile ?

il est cher il me semble encore non ?


----------



## bacman (27 Novembre 2003)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> géééééééééénialllllllllll !!!!!
> 
> je n'attendais que ça pour changer de téléphone
> 
> ...



t'emballe pas
j'avoue ne pas avoir essayé de synchroniser ical vu que je ne l'utilise pas because mon palm mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas.
j'ai pris le 6600 à aix equip auto republique , je crois qu'il vaut dans les 300/350  avec abonnement pour 18 mois.
je te confirme aussi que le confort d'ecoute est au top


----------



## alberetbasque (28 Novembre 2003)

bonjour bacman,
j'ai essayé d'ouvrir SymbianConduit_phones.plist, sans succes,
j'ai ensuite essayé avec heredit, je vois les 2 fichiers mais ensuite pour mon niveau c'est de l'hébreu; 
peux tu m'aider avec un guide pas a pas 
merci par avance


----------



## bacman (29 Novembre 2003)

alberetbasque a dit:
			
		

> bonjour bacman,
> j'ai essayé d'ouvrir SymbianConduit_phones.plist, sans succes,
> j'ai ensuite essayé avec heredit, je vois les 2 fichiers mais ensuite pour mon niveau c'est de l'hébreu;
> peux tu m'aider avec un guide pas a pas
> merci par avance


Bien vérifier que tu as isynch 1,3 et bluetooth 1,41
1/ logger en root
2 /afficher le contenu du dossier content/ressources de symbianConduit.bundle (controil click ou bouton droit souris sur le dossier) et ouvrir avec text edit les ressources déjà citéés à savoir SymbianConduit_Phones.plist et SupportedDevicesInfo
Dans les 2 scripts
simplement remplacer 3600 par 6600.
au cas ou tu as écrasé le dossier ressources en ayant omis de logger en root auparavant, refaire une mise à jour de isynch 1,3 et recommencer.
c'est assez simple et la manip est sûre


----------



## billboc (29 Novembre 2003)

Salut,

iSync permettant de synchroniser beaucoup de choses, pourrais-tu me dire qu'est ce que cette manip permet de faire exactement et qu'est-ce que cela ne permet pas de faire ??
Je suis un peu perdu...

adressbook + photo = ok ?
iCal on sait pas ?
koi d'autres ?

Merci pour ces précisions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+
Billboc


----------



## bacman (29 Novembre 2003)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> iSync permettant de synchroniser beaucoup de choses, pourrais-tu me dire qu'est ce que cette manip permet de faire exactement et qu'est-ce que cela ne permet pas de faire ??
> Je suis un peu perdu...
> ...


Cette manip autorise la compatibilité du 6600 avec la plupart des fonctionalités de isynch à savoir : 
 synchronisation du carnet dadresses avec celui du 6600 
 synchro des photos associés aux contacts du carnet dadresses ( impossible pour les sony ericsson )
 synchro agenda/ical (je nai pas testé mais tous les nokia lautorisent et ce sont les mêmes scripts )
 Elle nautorise pas par contre la synchro des taches qui est possible avec les SE T610, et Z600 mais pas avec le P800 ( source macworld n°145 p. 104)

le 6600 est donc rendu compatible isynch mais il lui manque encore le pilote modem pour mac et palm afin de surfer sur le net ou recevoir des mails directement avec un palm avec le telephone comme modem.
Ceci dit Le  6600 est GPRS et son navigateur est déjà confortable .
Les fonctionalités blue tooth sont entierement operationelles avec tous les appareils qui peuvent être jumelés; je prends des photos et des petits films ( présence dun zoom )que jenvoie sur le palm et le mac; à noter que Les films convertis avec Quictime Pro en 3GPP fonctionnent avec le lecteur Real intégré.


----------



## billboc (29 Novembre 2003)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> il lui manque encore le pilote modem pour mac et palm afin de surfer sur le net ou recevoir des mails directement avec un palm avec le telephone comme modem.



Ah! flute ! finallement c'est le seul oubli de cet apparaeil très complet ... et aussi un lecteru mp3 ca serait cool !

ENORME merci pour toutes ces infos
A+


----------



## Telonioos (29 Novembre 2003)

salut bacman,

je viens de commander mon 6600 moi aussi, je vais le recevoir d'ici la semaine prochaine si tout va bien

je l'ai acheté neuf car j'avais besoin de conserver mon forfait !!!
mais je l'ai eu pas trop cher, par un pote qui a un magasin, donc directement au prix qu'il le touche (490 euros)

vivement que je le recoive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci encore pour tous tes tuyaux !!!


----------



## Telonioos (6 Janvier 2004)

Alors, je viens d'essayer la manip, mais ya problème, ça ne marche pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà le message d'erreur que j'ai :

lundi 5 janvier 2004 15:00
 |Nokia 6600| Impossible de se connecter à Nokia 6600. SymbianConduit nest peut-être pas installé correctement.
 Impossible de synchroniser contacts avec Nokia 6600: lappareil nest pas disponible
 Impossible de synchroniser calendriers et tâches à réaliser avec Nokia 6600: lappareil nest pas disponible

T'en penses quoi bacman ??


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

Moi aussi, j'ai rajouté les lignes, redémarré en 9, remplacé les dossiers et isync ne reconnait toujours pas mon Nokia 6600 lorsque je recherche de nouveaux appareils.
Comment faire???


----------



## bacman (6 Janvier 2004)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> Alors, je viens d'essayer la manip, mais ya problème, ça ne marche pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



puisque tu es sur aix ; je te propose de te faire une demo en live.
envoie ton ton numero de telephone en email
as tu bien jumelé ton nokia au mac en préalable?


----------



## Telonioos (7 Janvier 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> puisque tu es sur aix ; je te propose de te faire une demo en live.
> envoie ton ton numero de telephone en email
> as tu bien jumelé ton nokia au mac en préalable?



Salut Bacman,

Merci pour ta proposition, c'est super sympa !!!!

En fait, j'ai réinstallé panther, car j'avais oublié de partitionner à la réception de mon Alu15' et j'ai refait la manip de A à Z et tout à fonctionné à merveille, synchronisation parfaire de ical, carnet d'adresse (avec photo mais pas les adresses, bizare ça d'ailleurs).

Par contre, une application du type sailing clicker qui fonctionnerais avec nokia, ça se trouve ????
Et sais-tu où je pourrais trouver des petits freeware (ou shareware) sympathiques pour ce téléphone ?

Je t'envoie mon tel par PM.

@+


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

Moi aussi, j'ai tout refait a partir de root et ca a marcher.
Je retrouve enfin tous mes contacts et rdv.

Merci encore pour cet astuce.

Cordialement

Fabrice


----------



## Zorglub2001fr (14 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,


Alors j'ai fait plein de bêtises en tentant de modifier les fichiers dans Biliothèque sans être connecté en root (je ne sais pas ce que c'est) par un miracle quelconque, j'ai eu Nokia 6600 dans mon Isinch. Mais impossible à synchroniser, il me refusait tout.

J'ai crée un partenariat via Bluetooth. Pas mieux.


J'ai résintallé ISinch. Le Nokia 6600 est là, il se synchronise maintenant mais en plein milieu: il me dit erreur .mil imposible de cloturer la connextion correctement.

Le conduite Nokia 6600 a généré une erreur interne NSInvalidArgumentException (*** +[NSArray arrayWithObject
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: attempt to insert nil) : impossible dinterrompre correctement la connexion à lappareil.


J'ai beau retenter de syncrhoniser il ne me fait toujours rien en affirmant ensuite que même la synchro .Mac est out...


Et j'ai rien comme info changée sur le nokia...


J'avance pas, I need help please.


Zorg


----------



## bacman (14 Janvier 2004)

Zorglub2001fr a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai résintallé ISinch. Le Nokia 6600 est là, il se synchronise maintenant mais en plein milieu: il me dit erreur .mil imposible de cloturer la connextion correctement.
> Le conduite Nokia 6600 a généré une erreur interne NSInvalidArgumentException (*** +[NSArray arrayWithObject:rolleyes
> 
> ...


ce pb peut provenir de la mauvaise compatibilité de ton dongle bluetooth (en particulier ceux de 3com posent probleme).
Dans ce cas , il faut detruire dans le panneau de pref  Network le Port Bluetooth et reconnecter le dongle; ca fonctionne alors (source bernard merindol).


----------



## Zorglub2001fr (15 Janvier 2004)

Euh je dois être très amateur mais j'ai l'impression de devoir tout reprendre. J'ai supprimé de Bluetooth la connexion au Nokia 6600 et ait tenté de tout resynchroniser, du coup, il m'a viré tous les contacts du mobile (zic...) et a rajouté 2 contacts sans nom mais juste des photos à mon Nokia.

Je ne m'en sors pas décidement. Je dois faire quelque chose mal, mais je ne comprends pas quoi.

N'y a-t-il pas un site qui explique pas à pas ce qu'il faut faire?

Je suis perdu et sans contacts sur mon mobile.

Zorg.


----------



## mferrec (30 Mars 2004)

J'envisage d'acquérir le nokia 6230. Aussi j'ai pris soins d'essayer avec cette appareil la connectivité bluetooth.
Bilan :
Transfert de données impec (dans les deux sens)
Mais (et c'est là que ça m'ennuit) pas de synchronisation posssible avec iCal
Savez vous d'où vient le problème (soft nokia ou soft mac) ?
Est ce que cela peut évoluer dans les semaines (ou mois) à venir ?
Si le problème vient du soft nokia, se mettra t'il à jour automatiquement après achat ?
Merci d'avance pour votre expertise


----------



## nantucket (1 Avril 2004)

Salut,
J'ai testé le 6230 avec un mac cet après-midi et effectivement la synchronisation n'est pas possible. 
D'après ce que j'ai vu, dans l'assistant de configuration des nouveaux appareils bluetooth, la case à cocher "Synchronisation avec iCal et Carnet d'adresse" était "grisée", cela veut, à mon sens, dire que cette option n'est pas dispo pour le moment, mais que cela pourrait le devenir prochainement.

Aucun Nokia de la série 40 n'est synchronisable avec iSync, alors que la série 60 est parfaitement reconnue par iSync... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'espère que cela va changer bientôt...


----------



## mferrec (6 Avril 2004)

ça serait cool )


----------



## Kuki (8 Avril 2004)

Lorsque tu parle de transfert de données, cela inclut-il les contacts?


----------



## alex.sc (23 Mai 2004)

J'ai essayé de recuperer les photos d'un Telephone Nokia 6600 avec mon PowerBook.
Si j'ai pu me connecter sans problème dessus, "ehcnage de fichiers Bluetoth" ne m'a pas affiché les dosseir image, son etc comme il le fait avec mon T610.

Quel est la marche à suivre svp


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2004)

tu peux essayer PhoneAgent, un shareware, il te permet pas mal de choses sans payer (le payer donne accès à d'autres fonctions)


----------



## Balooners (23 Mai 2004)

Mais non, avec les nokia, tu ne peux pas accéder aux dossiers du téléphone, si tu veux vraiment accéder aux dossiers du tel, tu devras utiliser un lecteur de cartes MMC que tu trouves partout.

Concernant les photos dans ton dossier photo tu fais : option / Envoyer / Par BlueTooth et hop tes photos son sur ton ordi, avec un taux de transfère de 22 ko/seconde.

Voilà @+


----------



## balat (25 Mai 2004)

salut,
je viens d'acheter le NOKIA 6230 mais je n'arrive pas à le synchroniser avec mon MAC G4 TITA .Apparement tu dis que l'on peut èchanger des MP3 et des photos.Sur quelle version de MAC OS X faut il etre?
merci 
a bientot


----------



## jihelle (31 Mai 2004)

J'entre dans le thread pour poser une question à l'audience.
Le seul vrai interet pour moi d'un portable GSM, outre ses fonctions de téléphonies bien sur, et de me rappeler mes RdV en sonnant/vibrant aux heures adéquates.
Mon vieux T68i fait cela depuis 2 ans merveilleusement, mais j'envisage de changer pour quelque chose de plus nouveau et surtout plus sensible (le manque de sensibilité est la plaie des SE semble-t-il).
Si j'ai pigé, la synchro du carnet d'adresse sur le 3620 à la mimine (ou via script ce qui me fait dire au passage : on peut l'avoir ce script ?). Mais ¿Quid? de la synchro ical et/ou entourage.
Un script pourrait peut être aussi faire l'affaire ? mais je ne suis pas compétent.

Il me souvient aussi que quelques compatibilités isync ont été réalisées en éditant les scripts isync préexistant (pour le 6600 entre autre). Il y a t il des aventuriers du genre pour le 6230 ?


----------



## Aurélien (12 Juin 2004)

Voila je viens d'acquérir un Nokia 6600 et je voulais savoir si ça tente pas un (ou plusieurs  ) des possesseurs de ce tel de donner des expliquations pratiques et liens utiles pour exploiter au mieux cette petite merveille :love: 
Je sais qu'il y a déja eu des topics qui en parle mais je suis certain qu'il serait bien utile et trés apprécié des récents et futurs possesseurs de ce tel d'en savoir un maximum sur celui ci.
Alors svp, heureux propriétaires de ce bel objet, faite nous partager vos coup de coeur et astuces diverses pour ce téléphone de l'hyper-espace


----------



## Aurélien (16 Juin 2004)

bon ben y'en a pas beaucoup par ici


----------



## Telonioos (16 Juin 2004)

Aurélien a dit:
			
		

> bon ben y'en a pas beaucoup par ici



faut pas être préssé comme ça !!    

bon, j'en possède un depuis maintenant 6 mois, j'en suis ravi, vraiment excellent comme téléphone. Pour les points négatifs tout d'abord :

- autonomie minable en communication et en veille, c'est dommage, si t'es souvent en déplacement, vaut mieux penser à une autre marque (ou au chargeur allume-cigare)
- un poil lourd et un poil gros mais on l'a bien en main
- pas de logiciels de personnalisation du téléphone via le mac (tel que la pc suite de nokia ou d'autre soft pour les SE notamment dispo pour mac)
- c'est tout   :love: 

Pour les apects positifs :

- 100% compatible mac, synchro avec ical, carnet d'adresse et isync sans aucun problème, que du bonheur comme dirait l'autre de la star'ac
- qualité d'écoute excellente
- fonctionnalités de base au top avec possibilité de rajouter de nombreux programmes (merci symbian)
- écran de super qualité
- design sympa (c'est mon avis, pas tout le monde ne le partage   :rateau: )

Si tu as l'argent, fonce.

Cependant, si j'avais un mobile à acheter maintenant, ça serait le T630 de SE, il est plus complet, un peu plus petit et surtout, beaucoup plus personnalisable.

Voilà


----------



## Aurélien (18 Juin 2004)

Merci beaucoup pour ton avis    est-ce que tu connais des softs sympas que l'on peut installer depuis un mac (comme un logiciel permettant de lire des fichiers word sans être obligé d'acheter quickword pour 30¤  ) ?


----------



## Telonioos (18 Juin 2004)

j'ai installé roméo pour pouvoir piloter itunes ou powerpoint depuis le téléphone, c'est tout


----------



## tcoucha (18 Juin 2004)

je viens d'acquerirr le 6230 a la place de mon t68i et pour l"instant y a que le carnet d'adresse qui fonctionne via bluethooth !!! Dans les pref il est reconnu mais pas par  i sync. Il m'affiche encore mon t68i !! et quand je f la connexion quand mm rien !!! meme lorsque je fais reinitialisation de tous les appareils !!


----------



## polo75018 (18 Juin 2004)

beaucoup de gens se plaigne de cette non compatibilite isync et apple!
peut etre pourions nous envoyer une lettre a apple france!???


----------



## Aurélien (18 Juin 2004)

oki merci je vais essayer de l'installer. Tu as le lien stp ?


----------



## Yip (18 Juin 2004)

Aurélien a dit:
			
		

> oki merci je vais essayer de l'installer. Tu as le lien stp ?



version tracker bien sûr !


----------



## Aurélien (19 Juin 2004)

beuh ça marche pas   je l'ai installé sans problèmes mais il reconnait pas mon tel, alors que quand je vais dans option il le trouve. Je selectionne le tel mais dans le menu il continue de mettre "no phone selected"  :mouais:   D'où ça peut venir ?


----------



## Telonioos (19 Juin 2004)

Aurélien a dit:
			
		

> beuh ça marche pas   je l'ai installé sans problèmes mais il reconnait pas mon tel, alors que quand je vais dans option il le trouve. Je selectionne le tel mais dans le menu il continue de mettre "no phone selected"  :mouais:   D'où ça peut venir ?



ya aussi un petit logiciel à installer sur le téléphone qui est sur la page de romeo, mais j'ai zappé le nom, et je n'arrive pas à trouver le site de l'éditeur


----------



## tcoucha (20 Juin 2004)

bon ca avance !! (pas sur i sync mais bon...)j'ai reussi a envoyer et a recevoir des mp3 et des video via echange de fichier bluethooth !! par contre dans mon manuel il est ecris que le nokia li le format AAC( donc chez Apple le.m4a) et bien NON ca marche pas !! 2 fichiers qui ne se lisent pas et en plus qu!il ne veut pas effacer, alors la c est encore plus grave parceque ma carte memoire de 32 MO va etre utilise pour rien ??? Qui sait comment faire jouer des fichier m4a et surtout les effacer !!


----------



## tcoucha (22 Juin 2004)

... meme en essayant de renommer mes fichier pour mettre.aac rien a faire ....


----------



## patple (23 Juin 2004)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> faut pas être préssé comme ça !!
> 
> bon, j'en possède un depuis maintenant 6 mois, j'en suis ravi, vraiment excellent comme téléphone. Pour les points négatifs tout d'abord :
> 
> ...



Je suis tout à fait d'accord, l'autonomie est vraiment minable à tel point que je vais le reporter. Mon vendeur m'a dit qu'il allait retourner mon 6600 chez Nokia, mais après ton message je ne me fais pas d'illusions, il va revenir tel que.

Cela étant, c'est un appareil très chouette.

Au fait, j'avais acheté une oreillette Nokia mais elle n'était pas reconnue. Avec une "BlueTreeh - G2" aucun problème. Pour la voiture c'est vachement commode, mon ancien main libre ne fonctionnant pas avec les nouveaux mobiles. C'est bien est dommage car j'avais la commande au volant avec les numéros sur l'écran de la radio et le son dans les HP avec interruption du son (radio et CD) lors des appels entrants ou sortants. Réinstaller un tel système coûte environ 600 ¤. Donc l'oreillette est un bon moyen pour 100 ¤.


----------



## polo75018 (24 Juin 2004)

quelqun sait si une petition tourne pour que isync accepte le 6230?


----------



## golf (27 Juin 2004)

Voici PhoneDirector qui va vous permettre la synchronisation...


----------



## abeaussier (29 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

Savez-vous s'il y a un moyen de faire marcher le Nokia 6230 avec iSync ?
A la base ça ne marche pas mais j'avoue que ça me rendrait des services si ça marchait....

Merci de votre aide,
abeaussier


----------



## Sparty (11 Août 2004)

Rien de nouveau à ce sujet?


----------



## Sparty (12 Août 2004)

Comme je commence à désespérer de pouvoir jamais synchroniser mon iBook avec mon Nokia 6230, je me permets d'exhumer ce vieux thread pour demander à ceux qui s'y connaissent bien mieux que moi si la manip vous semble jouable pour ce type de téléphone (plate-forme similaire?).

Je ferai bien gaffe a sauvegarder mes contacts téléphonique sur du PAPIER avant de tenter quoi que ce soit de toutes façons


----------



## mferrec (26 Août 2004)

Ok phone director à l'air de marcher  Seulement c'est pas vraiement le type de synchronisation que je souhaitais. Apparemment Phone director se synchronise avel 6230 uniquement avec les outils (calendrier carnet d'adresses, etc) intégré à Phone Director. Aurais-je mal configurer la chose ?


----------



## bibyfok (8 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai un petit problème:
j'ai voulu importer mes contacts de ma N Gage sur mon carnet d'adresse via ISync, le problème c'est que tous mes contacts se sont effacés de celui ci et se sont retrouvés sur mon téléphone...
comment importer ceux du téléphone sans qu'ils soient effacés?
Merci


----------



## Adelstam (1 Septembre 2009)

J'enrage ! Je tourne sur OsX 10.5. 8 et je ne trouve pas les fichiers à modifier sur les instructions de Bacman pour faire tourner Isync avec le Nokia 3600 slide ....  Je suis empoté ou c'est normal ?  Du coup , j'ai repris mon ancien tel portable... Y a -t-il une solution ou un espoir ? 
Adelstam


----------

